# experienced skid loader operator, Lansing MI



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Could use driver for Skid loader in Lansing MI area, experience required. PM me. 

Toyman


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

wht kind of skid loader...bobcat? wht time if it snows do u need a man?


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Depends on when the snow comes as to when you would be needed. On average my equipment is out10-15 hours a push. It is a 863 Bobcat, heat and stereo, has an 8' avalanche box on it.

Toyman


----------

